# للمتخرجين وأصحاب الخبرة فقط من هندسة الإتصالات ..... محتاجين مساعدتكم ضرووري



## منبع الطيب (16 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*إخواني أحب بالبداية أن أشكركم على مجهوداتكم الطيبة التي تقدمونها في هذا الصرح الشامخ*

*وأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم ..*

*أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة بقسم الكهرباء وأحببت أن استشير ذوي الخبرة عن المجال الأفضل*

*فحاليا لايوجد بالجامعة سوى مسارين الأول قوى كهربية والثاني مسار مزدوج اسمه ( الإتصالات والإلكترونيات )*

*فبرأيكم ماهو الأنسب في الفرص الوظيفية ؟ وكذلك ماهو الأصعب بوجهة نظركم ؟*


*أتمنى أن أجد عندكم إجابة كافية وأسأل الله أن لايحرمكم الأجر والمثوبه إنه سميع ذلك والقادر عليه* ...


*علما بأني من المملكة العربية السعودية وفي السنة الثالثه بالكلية* ​


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالحقيقة انا طالب مرحلة رابعة قسم الكترونيك واتصالات جامعة صدام(سابقا) النهرين حاليا في العاصمة العراقية بغداد ولم اجد احلى واجمل من هذا القسم لانه مزدوج ويوفر فرص عمل اكثر وحديث من حيث التقنية 
فبرأيي ان هذا القسم مناسب جدا وارجع واقول ان الطالب كلما جد وجد ولايصعب عليه شئ في التعلم ...والامر عائد لكم ولكن انا برأيي الاتصالات افضل طريق رغم صعوبته.........
تحياتي


----------



## mahmoud kafaween (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا مهندس اتصالات من الاردن ... تخرجت من الجامعة قبل سنتين .... اود ان انصحك نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى 
ان تذهب الى اختصاص القوى افضل لان فرص العمل اكثر حسب اطلاعي ومن ناحية الصعوبة يمكن القول انهما متساويان...........


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 مارس 2010)

أتصور أن الفرص متساوية و متوفرة
انت بس شوف ايش ميولك و توكل على الله و أبدع في مجالك


----------



## ود الجبل السناري (24 مارس 2010)

العمل مقسوم من الله عز وجل 
وعليك ان تختاري المجال الذي تجدي نفسك فيه 
فمثلا ان مهندس كهرباء قوى واعمل بمركز تدريب الشباب سنار بالسودان


----------



## wassem27 (24 مارس 2010)

الدراسة في قسم الاتصالات تحتاج إلى معرفة وقدرة فهم وتحليل عالية وخصوصا ً في المسائل الرياضية والتجريدية, إذ أن جميع نظريات الاتصالات تتعامل مع متحولات عشوائية وسلاسل متقطعة وغيرها الكثير الكثير ..
هندسة "الطاقة" أكثر عملية وأسهل من حيث الدراسة" على الأقل في جامعتي وقتها " بكثير من هندسة الاتصالات والالكترون
أما في مجال العمل فالحق يقال أن هندسة الطاقة لها الفرصة الأكبر لأن نشاطاتها العملية ترتبط بالعمران, ولكن ... العمل في قطاع الطاقة أكثر مشقة من العمل في قطاع الالكترون والاتصالات.
الرواتب في حقل الاتصالات أعلى ولكن فرصها أقل وتحتاج إلى "واسطة" لأن رواتب شركات الاتصالات فلكية.

وفي النهاية لم أحتج عند اختياري للكثير من الوقت لأني أكره (جذر 3) المستخدم كثيرا ً في الطاقة وأحب ( المتحول العقدي ) صديقي في الدراسة الجامعية... ببساطة إسأل نفسك ماذا تحب أن تدرس؟؟ وتوكل على الله


----------



## abd_alkaraim (24 مارس 2010)

أنا تخصصي هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات وفي رأي الشخصي هو التخصص الأفضل لأن العالم اليوم يشهد تطور رهيب في هذا المجال وبالتالي الطلب على المهندسين سيزداد


----------



## أبو ايمن (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أنا مهندس كهرباء أي نجمع بين الاتصالات والقوى وإن كان التركيز الأكبر (والمسمى السابق بالمناسبة للقسم اتصالات وتحكم) لكن بصراحة ألاحظ أن التطور والتجديد في الاتصالات أكثر من القوى وهي علم أمتع ...

لكن قد يفضل البعض مجال القوى.. أعتقد أنه مجال ممتاز إذا تعمق المهندس في دراسته ..

انظر ماذا تحب ... ثم توكل على الله ..

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ..


----------



## wassem27 (27 مارس 2010)

صحيح أخدت قرار ولا لسا ؟؟؟ حابين نعرف  ماهيك شباب؟؟


----------



## جورج مصرى (28 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس كهرباء ، الدراسة عندنا فى القسم كانت تجمع بين الاتنين ولكن نميل اكثر الى الاتصالات ..انا رايى ان مهندس الاتصالات ممكن يتعلم شغل القوى و العكس ايضا..حسب مكان اعمل..الاتنين تحت قسم كهرباء.. انا بحاول اتعلم حجات فى مجال الباور....... انا اعتقد ان فرص العمل بالنسبة للباور اكتر


----------

